# Cold smoke pork butts or brisket???



## id2nv2nj2ca (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry this isn't the beef forum, but I started with pork butts, so I hope this is OK.

Just curious if anyone, when the temperature outside is low enough (35-40), has ever cold smoked any meats like pork butts or brisket, etc etc, so the smoke flavor gets into the meat more as I understand it's supposed to, and then add your rub and finish hot smoking it until it hits your desired IT?  I live in Southern California, so the chances of that being possible is slim to none, but just wondered if anyone has ever tried it before.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you are in Florida. If you don't inject or otherwise puncture the meat, that includes a temp probe. You could probably safely cold smoke a brisket or butt for a couple of hours. Then I would start hot smoking with the smoker running a little hotter than normal, 250-275 for a couple of hours then bring it back down to 225. Don't put a temp probe in the meat for a few hours. This only my opinion. This question would be better answered by Chef Jimmy J. If he doesn't see this in a few hours, then PM him.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm fortunate enough to live in a location where the weather can be quite cool. I cold smoke pork chops, steaks, and even ahi tuna. The pork and steaks I vacuum pack and freeze to cook later. The tuna I do the day I want to eat it. For the pork and beef I usually cold smoke for 4-6 hours. Maintaining a temp below 40 at all times. The tuna only requires 2 hours. This is one of the only times I really clean the grates well before and after the smoking process.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2016)

With larger cuts I do like Al mentions. I cold smoke for several hours and then move right into the hot smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2016)

The key is keeping the smoker temp below 40°F. You can smoke as long as you want. Cold smoking " intact " raw meat other than poultry, at temps greater than 40° can be done for up to 4 hours but it is a good idea to carefully wash the meat, be liberal with the Salt and absolutely cook immediately at 225°F+. I have found you don't gain a whole lot more smoke flavor in a couple hours and you can much more safely accomplish the same extra smokiness by generating more smoke or adding a water pan to your smoker to maintain high humidity and keep the meat surface moist long enough to take on a heavier smoke...JJ


----------

